# Sewing D-Rings onto Clothes



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Just wondering if you girls (and guys!) have any suggestions on how to sew on a secure D-Ring onto clothes? We bought Lola this cute little jacket but there's no D-ring on it and I think I would prefer to use one because she can't wear the harness and the jacket together. It's a sturdy jacket so I know that if we were to sew a D-ring on, it would hold and Lola wouldn't be able to break free very easily and just run off on her own, although I don't think she would anyway. :innocent: 

Also where would I buy D-Rings and the little nylon strip to hold the D-ring in place?

Any suggestions or links to sites or just anything related to this would help! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I would think you could get the D ring and fabric strip at a yard good store such as Joanne's Fabrics. I think that is a great idea, but would want to be sure the closures were strong, whether it be velcro strips or buttons.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.bagfittings.com.hk/dee_rings_01.htm
I got mine from nancysnotions.com but the site above has them.

I would get quilting thread which is thicker than regular thread and sew it on by hand just going over and over and over it across the flat side of the ring.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I think I would sew it on like that to a nylon strip, but sewing it on to the clothing itself makes me nervous that it would destroy the cloth.

I just realized that since I work in Manhattan, I should just go around to fabric stores and take a look lol

Thank you again! Very helpful. Any other suggestions would be welcome as well!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The cleaners or another alteration shop should be able to sew a d-ring on for you.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795002


> The cleaners or another alteration shop should be able to sew a d-ring on for you.[/B]



ooh good idea! thanks :clap:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've bought D rings at Michaels before. And that's a good idea about the cleaners to sew it on. I sometimes have button holes put in t-shirts, etc. so they can wear their harnesses underneath too.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Jun 21 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794898


> http://www.bagfittings.com.hk/dee_rings_01.htm
> I got mine from nancysnotions.com but the site above has them.
> 
> I would get quilting thread which is thicker than regular thread and sew it on by hand just going over and over and over it across the flat side of the ring.[/B]


if you're worried about ruining the cloth, you could sew a piece of stabilizer on the underside of the fabric , you know, like they sometimes do buttons on thin fabric.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Joanne's does have various sizes of d-rings. If you don't need them in bulk, then Joanne's is a good place to get them--you're going to pay a bit more.

Joanne's also has various widths of nylon webbing. Various colors and you can buy it by the yard. 

I've sewed on d rings w/ webbing using my sewing machine--you just go over it a bunch of times and it's very secure.

I've also made button holes w/ my sewing maching on the tops of some coats so I can put the harness underneath and pull the d-ring of the harness through the top of the coat.

And remember, you can always have them wear their harness OVER their coat, too. Problem solved!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 21 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795123


> Joanne's does have various sizes of d-rings. If you don't need them in bulk, then Joanne's is a good place to get them--you're going to pay a bit more.
> 
> Joanne's also has various widths of nylon webbing. Various colors and you can buy it by the yard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip about Joanne's!

And wouldn't having them wear the harness over their little clothes be uncomfortable? I mean in my mind, that would be like wearing a bra over my coat lol


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Love your idea of buttonholes. If I ever made Biscuit a coat or sweater I think a buttonhole would be a great idea. I did make him a sweater last winter and didn't think about the harness. I would prefer the harness under the sweater because I don't like adjusting it to fit over things. Next sweater will have a buttonhole. I also like the idea of webbing, that is a better idea than sewing the ring directly to the garment.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with Sassy's mommy. I usually take items to a dry cleaners or to someone who does alterations.


----------

